# I think my eyes are crooked!!



## Skin*Deep (Apr 7, 2009)

hahah, sounds funny, but it's true! no matter how hard I try my makeup always end up higher on my right eye, if I bring the left up to match, then it ends up nearly touching my eyebrow while the other eye is still far from it. I have never had a problem doing makeup on other people (at least I hope not since I've been doing it for so long) but I just have a heck of a time getting my eyes even!! could they really be crooked??!! I'm extremely right handed, I couldn't even flip somone off with my left hand, seriously, so its always a weird angle when I'm doing my left eye. I always blend well to mask the difference, but there are some looks I can't pull off because one eye always ends up looking bigger than the other. it's like I have more eyelid area on one eye!!! Today I was doing a test sitting for a bride and she wanted a cut crease, it turned out beautiful, when she left I was playing on my own eyes testing out different colors and it started to really get to me!! Does anyone else have this problem, or am I just a complete oddball???


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure about your eyes but whenever I wear sunglasses theyre always tilted to one side!  But that may be an issue with my nose...


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 7, 2009)

My eyes aren't crooked but my eyebrows are. It's not that they don't match identically, I get it eyebrows aren't supposed to be twins. For me, one eyebrow is literally up higher than the other...lol. It takes me a longg time to do my brows, I am so terrified that they're gonna look lopsided. I've asked people before if they see one eyebrow higher and they say yes (without filling them in), but that it is really not noticable until I mention it. It's annoying...but we all have flaws.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 7, 2009)

interesting......maybe that's it....my eyebrows are crooked.  hmmmm sometimes depending on what sunglasses I'm wearing I can see one brow peeking over the top and not the other haha


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_My eyes aren't crooked but my eyebrows are. It's not that they don't match identically, I get it eyebrows aren't supposed to be twins. For me, one eyebrow is literally up higher than the other...lol. It takes me a longg time to do my brows, I am so terrified that they're gonna look lopsided. I've asked people before if they see one eyebrow higher and they say yes (without filling them in), but that it is really not noticable until I mention it. It's annoying...but we all have flaws._

 
lol - I have the same problem.  My left eyebrow is physically higher up on my face than my right one.. so it looks like one eye is bigger than the other.


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 7, 2009)

I think virtually everyone has this problem, so don't worry, its what makes us human and not barbie dolls!

My left eye is lower and smaller than my right, the eyelid is more droopy AND my brow is a different shape and position. If you have a macbook try the mirror option in Photo Booth and you'll see that a completely symmetrical 'you' is no more attractive than the regular you. I look like an alien when I do it haha!

Just wanted to show you you're not alone, and you only notice these features in your own face because you know it so well.

No worries


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 7, 2009)

PS I even tried facial exercises so I could practice raising the lower eyebrow to being it in line... now how lame is that?!?!


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_My eyes aren't crooked but my eyebrows are. It's not that they don't match identically, I get it eyebrows aren't supposed to be twins. For me, one eyebrow is literally up higher than the other...lol. It takes me a longg time to do my brows, I am so terrified that they're gonna look lopsided. I've asked people before if they see one eyebrow higher and they say yes (without filling them in), but that it is really not noticable until I mention it. It's annoying...but we all have flaws._

 
Hehe - same - I always look really interested.


----------

